

How Objective-C messaging works - DanielTomlinson
http://danie.lt/blog/2013/08/03/how-objective-c-messaging-works/

======
stevejohnson
Try these if you'd like an actual explanation of how Obj-C messaging works.

[http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2012-11-16-lets-
buil...](http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2012-11-16-lets-build-
objc_msgsend.html)

[http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-
part-1-th...](http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-part-1-the-
road-map/)

~~~
chromejs10
I agree. This post isn't the best explanation and is riddled with grammatical
errors that caused me to reread sentences multiple times. Regardless of the
age of the author, if you put up a blog post that is supposed to explain a
concept to other people, it needs to be well thought out and proof read.

Mike Ash is an excellent example of how to write blog posts about how things
work

------
aa0
0xreadbook is not hexedecimal and disqualifies this whole post from any kind
of intellectual redemption.

Try 0xDEADBEEF,0xBAADF00D, or any constant listed here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexspeak](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexspeak)

~~~
tomjakubowski
I'd probably avoid 0xB16B00B5.

~~~
aa0
I'd probably multiply and sum...

------
austinz
What is "0xreadbook" in the context of a 32-bit int supposed to mean? Is the
author just trying to be cute, or is this some sort of nonstandard
representation of hexadecimal digits that I need to read up on?

~~~
tdd1
Yes dude,

it just an example hexadecimal representation. Don't take everything so
literally...

~~~
aa0
Literally? A tutorial for noobs should be _literally_ accurate -- throwing
around non-proper representations is just a cloudy lazy explanation.

~~~
tdd1
appreciate, don't hate

~~~
to3m
It's a reasonable comment. I got to "0xreadbook" and found it rather difficult
to continue. If you're trying to explain stuff, you need to get these things
right. You wouldn't provide something like "LET STORE OF VALUE X CONTAIN
LITERALLY 15 AS INTEGER" as example C code, right? Because it's not even C. In
fact it's just nonsense. So I fail to see why "0xreadbook" is a valid example
hex value... because it's not even hex.

Bizarrely, despite the author's apparent confusion about this basic concept,
the rest of the piece seemed kind of OK, and he even got the hex
representation of 1.f correct.

A much better example hex number is 0x12345678. Every digit is different, and
it's actually a valid number.

------
rsingla
Well at least the 16 year old tried?

~~~
glhaynes
Don't do that. Criticize people on their work, not on their personal
attributes.

